# Australian PR 189 - My experience



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

Steps to apply for Australian PR

Just want to share my Australian PR experience. We family of 3 applied in Dec’18 and got PR on March’19. From Nov’19 DHA is introducing new rules for PR so I would recommend to go through the DHA website before applying. Okay!! Let’s get started

*Step1: Documents *


Gather all the relevant documents prior to applying for PR. This would avoid the last minute rush and helps to submit the application hassle free.

Take photo copy of the documents you have shortlisted above and get it notarised

Certified from True copy statement is must for notarised copies

Color scan the notarised documents (make sure the DPI is 200)

Give a relevant name for all of your scanned document EG: "NAME" PASSPORT

*Step2: ACS *


Find the suitable ANZCODE from ACS skills assessment document - https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...elines for Applicants V5-6 Aug 2018.pdf/LIST]
Create a login in MyACS website to apply for ACS/LIST]
Upload all relevant documents(notarised copies) like Passport, marksheets, degree certificate, service letter, Roles and Responsibility letter

Incase if you are not able to submit RnR letter, you can submit statutory declaration. from your colleague

Make sure the colleague who vouches for you is senior to you(or same level) and should have worked with you in the same team

*Step3: PTE *

Start preparing from day1 and clear the exam in first attempt because it may affect your overall processing time

Follow Jay's method in youtube, it works  Follow PTE-A thread in expat forum

Make sure you give your name as per passport, PTE centre won't allow to enter exam hall if the name dosen't match 100%

Once cleared, send your score report to DHA from Pearson site

*Step4: EOI *

Congratulations you are half way through. Once you have ACS and PTE result you can apply for EOI.

Create a login in skill select

Apply for the visa type you are applying (189) or (190)

Make sure you give your work experience as approved by ACS. ACS may deduct few years (2 or 4) of your work experience. For example: I started working from 01-Jan-2010 but ACS would have considered my experience as relevant from 01-Jan-2014 to till date as my major is not computer science engineering. When we apply we should give start date as 01-Jan-2014

One important section is overseas experience. It means any work experience outside Australia is considered as Overseas. If you have worked in India for 6 years then your overseas experience is 6 years. Many have misunderstood this with their Onsite experience from their home country.

Submit you EOI and wait for your invitation, it is better to have more than 80 points to get invited soon

*Step5: Application *

Once you are invited, login to skill select and apply for the PR. Apply button will take you to immiaccount login

Make sure you have all the relevant documents ready before you are invited

immi account is the main application for PR and it is generally you have to provide all the proofs you have mentioned in EOI

if you want to initiate medicals by yourself then mark "Medicals done in 12 months" as yes and give your HAP ID once you generate it

It is recommended to complete medicals and PCC just before you submit your visa as the IED is based on medicals or PCC(1 year from the date of medicals or PCC)

Please find the list of documents you need to submit below - it is in the order as per application sections

Primary applicant: 
............................. 
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. PCC India and FBI USA 
3. PTE score card (sent from Pearson site) 
4. Photo 
5. Degree certificate, Mark sheet (10th, 12th, semester wise) 
6. ACS 
7. Passport 
8. Employment docs - PF, Payslip, Salary certificate, Reference letter, Experience letter, Tax (Form 16), bank statement
9. Partner skills - If claiming points (all above documents) 
10. Form 80 and 1221 

Secondary
................. 
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. PCC 
3. Insurance, Marriage certificate 
4. Photo 
5. Marriage certificate 
6. ACS 
7. Passport 
8. Form 80 and 1221 

Child 
........ 
1. Birth certificate, Passport 
2. Birth certificate 
3. Birth certificate, Insurance 
4. Photo 
5. Passport

Review your application and submit. Once submitted all we can do is wait for the email from DHA stating you VISA is GRANTED.

*Step6: After Grant - Travel to Sydney and Job search *

This is my personal experience so it may not be suitable for all. I resigned as soon we got our grant and start preparing for my travel to down under. We decided that I will travel alone as I wanted to get job and then bring my family. Air asia is the cheapest flight you can book from chennai to Sydney (25KG check in, 7 kg cabin) ticket price was 16K in INR. 

Job Search: 
---------

Keep looking for your relevant job postings in all career portals. I tried LinkedIn, Seek, Jora, indeed. Don't apply if you travel date is too far from the date of your job application, 2 weeks just before your travel is the right time. I applied for a job just 2 weeks before my travel date and got response immediately. Make sure after you apply through portal you send an email to the recruiter with your updated resume and cover letter. Resume should state that you have a valid Australian PR in header.

Start preparing for the cultural and behavioural fit questions, this is where most of them making a mistake. We consider those questions can be answered on the go but it is very hard. Have you answers prepared and it is always better to be honest rather than being diplomatic. Some of the questions I faced are,
1. Why Australia
2. Where you see yourself in 5 years
3. Strengths and weakness
4. Why our company? 
5. Career goal

Hope my experience would be helpful for atleast few people. I am not very regular in expat forum but if you have any questions you can post here I will try to help .

Cheers,
All the best


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you for this! But I think for Engineers, PTE should come first before Skill Assessment.

Cheers!


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

australiandreams said:


> Thank you for this! But I think for Engineers, PTE should come first before Skill Assessment.
> 
> Cheers!


Not really, PTE is not required for ACS. We gave PTE exam after we got ACS results. Infact we took the time to prepare for PTE until we got positive response from ACS.

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

australiandreams said:


> Thank you for this! But I think for Engineers, PTE should come first before Skill Assessment.
> 
> Cheers!


Yes, one of the condition stated before we apply for Engineer's Australia assessment is we need to have atleast PTE 50 each or IELTS 6 each. Once we get that can apply for EA assessment. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## montylee (Jan 4, 2017)

Thanks for the informative post! Regarding notorization of docs, I think it's only required for ACS and not ImmiAccount

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

montylee said:


> Thanks for the informative post! Regarding notorization of docs, I think it's only required for ACS and not ImmiAccount
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Yes, for Immi account( when you submit your visa application) you should provide all originals


----------



## alegor (Aug 17, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Yes, one of the condition stated before we apply for Engineer's Australia assessment is we need to have atleast PTE 50 each or IELTS 6 each. Once we get that can apply for EA assessment.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thank you for the info, I am not sure about EA as I applied for ACS.


----------



## Peter Pakboi (Nov 24, 2020)

Thank you for sharing mate!
I wish i could do the same as you, while does anyone here know differences 482 and 189 visa?
I'm currently holding a graduate visa, it will be expired by next year. I'd like to continue my stay here but I'm not sure which visa to apply?


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Peter Pakboi said:


> Thank you for sharing mate!
> I wish i could do the same as you, while does anyone here know differences 482 and 189 visa?
> I'm currently holding a graduate visa, it will be expired by next year. I'd like to continue my stay here but I'm not sure which visa to apply?


482 is a temporary visa, lasting 2-4 years depending on the nomination occupation, and requires business sponsorship. 189 is a permanent points-tested visa which is basically impossible to get an invite now. I'd recommend you go for an employer-sponsored visa.


----------



## Peter Pakboi (Nov 24, 2020)

imjordanxd said:


> 482 is a temporary visa, lasting 2-4 years depending on the nomination occupation, and requires business sponsorship. 189 is a permanent points-tested visa which is basically impossible to get an invite now. I'd recommend you go for an employer-sponsored visa.


thanks for the response
I have an issue, my current employee not willing to sponsor me anyway 
Do you is there any employee willing to sponsor us at this stage? As you know business goin down due this COVID19 pandemic  
I wish i could apply for permanent visa


----------



## JT (Sep 1, 2020)

Peter Pakboi said:


> thanks for the response
> I have an issue, my current employee not willing to sponsor me anyway
> Do you is there any employee willing to sponsor us at this stage? As you know business goin down due this COVID19 pandemic
> I wish i could apply for permanent visa


Plenty of employers will sponsor the right candidate


----------



## ShrayM1606 (May 17, 2021)

Good Day All, 

Kindly suggest at how much time will it take to get the invite for the EOI score 70/75/85 in SC 189/190/491 and from which part of Australia there are high chances of getting invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ShrayM1606 said:


> Good Day All,
> 
> Kindly suggest at how much time will it take to get the invite for the EOI score 70/75/85 in SC 189/190/491 and from which part of Australia there are high chances of getting invite?


If you are offshore and not in healthcare, look for plan B
You have no chance whatsoever 
Cheers


----------



## TBBear (Jun 6, 2021)

@NB If I get a company sponsor, Do I get more points for the PR? and does it affects the IELTS/PTE score?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

TBBear said:


> @NB If I get a company sponsor, Do I get more points for the PR? and does it affects the IELTS/PTE score?


If you get a company sponsorship , then you don’t need points
The company will directly sponsor you for 186 as long as you are eligible 
You are not bothered with the points based visas
Cheers


----------

